# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Limite de 10 000 caractres

## kolodz

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire un billet en utilisant le nouveau systme de Blog Forum. Et j'ai rencontr la limite de 10 000 caractre. Cela tant provoquer par les codes exemples fournit dans le billet. Je suppose que celle-ci est directement li  la limite forum ? (Pas vue avant avant aujourd'hui pour ma part.)
Cette limite peut-elle tre sujet  volution pour les Blog Forum ?
Cela n'tant pas strictement important car le code peut-tre fournit en pice joint, mais j'ai une prfrence pour afficher le code dont je parle de manire systmatique  ::aie:: 

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Anomaly

C'est corrig : la limite est passe  65 536.

C'est mieux parce que c'est une puissance de 2.

----------


## kolodz

Super ! Merci de ta ractivit !
Et vive les puissances de 2  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ah bon, il y a des limites de caractres ? {_}

Il serait bon d'afficher le nombre de caractres restants alors, parce que je suis du genre  faire long. Trs long.

----------

